# Another Deck in the Books



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Over 800 square feet of cedar decking. Stripped it with Behr wood strip and then cleaned it with Behr wood cleaner. My employee and I sanded the whole thing with our Bosch 6" dustless using 80 grit, followed by 120 grit

We used Storm Cat 3 High Build on the logs so I stuck with the same brand for the deck, Storm Cat 2 Semi-Transparent. I was advised to brush it on and leave it, felt really weird not wiping it off but seemed to soak in. 

Question: if you have used storm cat 2, it says one coat on new decking (which is what we did) but it just looks a little dry. Is that how it should look?


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Took us all week but we got the back of the house done. Deck is looking sharp and logs are sealed with two coats.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

